

Kickstarter for Improved PostgreSQL support in Django - dominicrodger
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mjtamlyn/improved-postgresql-support-in-django

======
falcolas
> The choice of PostgreSQL comes down to a combination of personal preference
> and the existence of a wider range of missing features than any other
> database Django supports.

Like Oracle DB? ;) Though, to be fair, I haven't heard of many Oracle backed
Django instances.

I think that this is a good way to go about broadening a particular DB's
support: implement in contrib, and make the general ORM capable of utilizing
such contributions when available, while retaining regular DB support.

------
nilsbunger
I'd like this!

Is it not possible for this to be a 3rd party module instead of part of
django.contrib?

~~~
r0muald
There's already a lot of Postgres-specific 3rd party modules. This kickstarter
is exactly about integrating some of those into contrib.

